

Jodrell Bank Observatory founder Sir Bernard Lovell dies - jgrahamc
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-19164236

======
jgrahamc
Perhaps the story of the Soviets trying to kill him can now be told:
[http://www.telegraph.co.uk/science/space/5362829/Sir-
Bernard...](http://www.telegraph.co.uk/science/space/5362829/Sir-Bernard-
Lovell-claims-Russians-tried-to-kill-him-with-radiation.html)

